# [SOLVED] Problem with Toshiba laptop keyboard



## johnleecan (Apr 27, 2012)

My laptop is Toshiba Satellite L745D

Recently I have problem with Keyboard (US)

When I press key i, o, p etc... it shows 4, 5, * like I press key Fn and i, o, p same time.
To have i I must press Fn and i, it should not be.

And I see a new App Synaptics Pointing Device v17.0.8.2 13 Aug 13 installed without my knowledge. Is it a virus which cause this.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Problem with Toshiba laptop keyboard*

i would suggest that num lock is on 
this uses the main keyboard as a number pad


----------



## johnleecan (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Problem with Toshiba laptop keyboard*

It is not problem with num lock.
I discover it is because of App Synaptics Pointing Device installed automatiqually in my laptop.
How to uninstall it? It doesn't appear in IObit Uninstaller.
Is it a virus?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Problem with Toshiba laptop keyboard*

could you tell us what each key displays when you type? what does m,j,k,l,u,i,o show when you type?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Problem with Toshiba laptop keyboard*

Synaptics Pointing Device is for the Touchpad, if you uninstall that, it most likely wont work.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Problem with Toshiba laptop keyboard*

Panther is correct here. You probably downloaded some Spyware virus in one of the "common fix-it" programs like PC Cleaner, or Advanced System Protector, it looked at your drivers and installed a newer version of your Touchpad Synaptics driver--but that driver probably came along with a Trojan Horse virus which could have scrambled your keyboard codes. Have seen this before. 

Also, you'll need to remove the IObit intsaller--everything from that Company is a Spyware virus laden package--and they share your information with their partner companies who then download unrequested additional spyware viruses into your computer. 

You have most likely contracted 1 or more viruses. If the above does not work; you should then go to our Virus Removal forum for specific instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

If you go through these steps and the Virus Forum moderators tell you that you are virus free, you'll need to try other things:
1) Plug in an external usb keyboard to your laptop--do the keys still not work correctly?
if you can't borrow one or don't have one on hand, you can get them at Radio Shack for under $20. If the keys still fail to work correctly, the problem is in your Windows, not a faulty internal keyboard.
2) Run hardware diagnostics on your laptop.
3) Attempt System Restore and Roll-back your System to a time a week or more ago, before you noticed the problem happening. If this is longer, like a month or more, roll-back to that time. This should remove most of the remaining virus damage. *note: if System Restore tells you this was disabled, then this is not an option for you. This means that you or someone who you gave your laptop to (loaned out or repaired previously) turned this feature off--a really bad idea, by the way!
4) If all the above fails, you'll need to consider taking it to a Computer Pro in your area and have it diagnosed. This will run from $30-$95 at most Repair Shops or retail chains such as Best Buy-Geek Squad, or Staples EasyTech, etc. If you can find a reputable independent Tech who is Licensed, they will often diagnose for free in hopes that if they find faulty hardware, such as a hard drive or RAM memory, that you will pay them to order the part(s) and replace/test for you. I do this on a regular basis with my Clients. :smile:

I see this problem frequently, and generally it's solvable via proper Virus removal (as per above), and repair/restore/recovery of Windows. :grin: This sometimes means data backup, complete hard drive wiping and reinstallation of Windows. This typically takes from 2-4 weeks, so if you get to this point, you might consider lining up another computer to use (like an Auto rental when your car is in the shop being repaired) from a friend or family-member. :frown: Most shops do NOT offer loaners; :frown: however, I will offer if I know the Client or have worked with them before and I have one on hand. Certainly worth asking for if this laptop is your only computer. Shops generally don't provide you loaners, but Independent Techs like I mention above sometimes will help you out. :grin: That's one of the advantages of using an Independent Tech--personalized service.

Let us know how it turns out. :thumb:

Best,
BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## johnleecan (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Problem with Toshiba laptop keyboard*

I asked a friend who knows about Virus. He successes to remove Synaptics Pointer Device in my laptop. Delete Synaptics in Registry and my laptop works well now with Padkey and Keyboard.
Like you say it was with all stuffs of IOBit full of virus.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome!! Thanks johnlee for posting back and let us know our solutions helped you to fix your problem! :dance:We really appreciate that. And now you don't have to send your laptop back for warranty repair. :dance:

Best of luck with the new laptop! :grin:
BBJ


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Good job. Glad you got it fixed


----------

